# 18x18x24 Exo Terra Vivs



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I finally finished my 2 18x18x24 exo terra vivs, built for 2 pairs of bastis I recently got when a fellow frogger had to move. First, pics of the frogs:


























For the vivs, I attempted to simulate the base of a tree, with plenty of backfilled leaf litter and moss (Thanks thumbnail). I used alot of broms for egg laying sites (Thanks Antone!) and creeping fig to fill in. Inspiration came from a photo of a European viv, found in Henkel and Schmidt's '_Poison Frogs_ on page 33.

First Viv:

















































That really large viv is a Neo. zonata I got at a local DF meeting. The lighting seems to be doing its job, as that brom did not have the red markings when it was placed in the viv 4 days ago.

Second Viv:

















































I hope these pums 'get busy' !

Viv : 18x18x24 exo terra
mods done : glass cut to cover top, leaving 1'' vent across front
mesh placed in front vent
doors seem to seal well, so I did not do anything to them
Lighting : 85w Lights of America floodlight ($50 at Home Depot)
light wired to computer power cord
built a canopy out of particleboard
outside painted black
inside painted white to reflect light back into viv

Post what you think!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

nice   
how well does that trype of moss grow on the back? all the moss i try usually doesnt survive for more then 6 mo. or so i think i mist to much and am gonna try java soon
do you have a pic zoomed out a little bit? they looks very nice and very cool frogs


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow Zach those vivs look great! I'm sure your new bastis will love it in there. Great Job!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have no idea about the moss - it was cheap and came n mass quantities, so I decided to give it a shot. Worst case scenario, it becomes springtail food!


----------



## Cmishka (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! What kind of bromeliads do you have there?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

2 x Neo. cheers
2 x Neo. red bird
1 x Neo. Angelface x midget
1 x Neo. Ariel
1 x Neo. Echo
2 x Neo. Flaming Lovely 
1 x Neo. ampullacea Adult 
1 x Red bird x Fireball Adult 
1 x SaraHead Adult 
1 x neo. zonata

I got all except the Neo. zonata from Antone (frogbroms.com). Most are suitable for tad rearing, a few are just for looks


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

can I see a full shot from the front?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> can I see a full shot from the front?



I second that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*exo-terra*

Awesome viv


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Mrnicolai said:


> Reptilian said:
> 
> 
> > can I see a full shot from the front?
> ...


I third that! LOL!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I put your moss to good use  . Ill post a couple full viv shots after American Chopper is over. My gf decided to be nice, and the vivs get to go on a desk at the foot of our bed. I think she's starting to like the frogs. She wasnt too fond of the leucs, but something about these little pumilio screams "cute!" to her.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

By popular demand:

My view from the bed:









And full viv shots:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Very Nice Zack!


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*exo-terra*

If the pumilio don't like that something is seriously wrong. They have like ton of hiding spots in those. Very nice viv's.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice job on those Zach, they look very professional. The part that holds the lights looks really good. One question....what kind of brom is that in the first full tank shot....the large one? 

Mike


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Its a Neo. zonata. I got it at a DFW frog meeting from Cindy Dckens of Vivarum Concepts, but its originally from Tropiflora. Where are you at in MI? Im going to be visiting family in Lansing over Christmas and could probably get ahold of another one if you're interested.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm back and forth between Kalamazoo and Grosse Pointe. Lansing is about 1 -1.5 hrs away from both of these.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Zach,

Looks very nice. Bring some pic to this Sundays Meeting. I'll try and see if I can make a couple for my two exo-terra I have. 12x12x12.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

frogman, Im sure I can ship you one if you really wanted. No clue about how much a box that size would be, though. If you do want one, pm me by Saturday, and Ill try and pick one up.

poohmac, can do. Ill take some closeups of the canopy for you. they are really basic, just thrown together with spare wood I had lying around. Im sure a 65w LoA floodlamp would light those exo-terras up! Id just be concerned about heat, though.


----------

